# Salome libretto--translation online?



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been trying to find an English translation of R. Strauss's _Salome_ with little luck. The German libretto is easy enough to find, but sadly, I know very little German. If I continue to be unsuccessful, I can go get it at the library, but does anyone know where it can be found on the internet?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In case it helps, here is the German libretto with side-by-side Spanish translation (I know you asked for English, but maybe you know Spanish as well, and this is all I could find):

http://www.kareol.es/obras/salome/libreto.htm


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

All I could find was the vocal score with an English translation. It's a pretty huge file, though.
http://216.129.110.22/files/imglnks...-PMLP03532-Strauss_-_Salome__vocal_score_.pdf


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

@Alma - Unfortunately I don't know Spanish (wish I did), but thank you!

@Aksel - I don't know why it didn't occur to me to look on IMSLP to begin with. This is helpful, thanks.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Also, I found this:
http://www.bobsdigitaloperashop.com/Libretti/Comp-S/Strauss-Salome-e-1905.pdf

Good old Bob.


----------



## Maurine (Oct 1, 2011)

*Offering Translation*

Hi everyone,

I might be able since my native language is German.

I could translate the libretto for you, is that something you would still be interested in?

Sincerely,

Maurine


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Maurine said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I might be able since my native language is German.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Maurine.
Wow, this seems like too much work. I think Meaghan has been given some decent options already. But it's kind of you to have offered.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

@ Aksel: Thanks for the link to Bob's Digital Opera Shop. I'm going to check to see if he has an English or German translation of the _Rusalka_ libretto, since the fine folks at Orfeo didn't see the need for including any libretto with their new CD release of this opera. (And the orher fine folks at amazon.com want $5 for it.)

@ Maurine: Herzlich Wilkommen!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Checked Bob's web site and found the _Rusalka_ libretto.  Thanks again, Aksel.


----------



## bensteinwr (Aug 24, 2012)

Here it is, if you're still looking:
http://archive.org/stream/salometragedyino00wilduoft/salometragedyino00wilduoft_djvu.txt


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

bensteinwr said:


> Here it is, if you're still looking:
> http://archive.org/stream/salometragedyino00wilduoft/salometragedyino00wilduoft_djvu.txt


This is the text of Wilde's play, not the libretto to Strauss's opera, which inevitably cuts the play.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably far too late but seeing as this got bumped, Chandos has an English translation of this opera and the booklet with libretto is online. http://www.chandos.net/Details06.asp?CNumber=CHAN 3157


----------



## etcohod (Jun 1, 2014)

I've found this Pdf in 3 language , including English libretto. Exactly as you wishd to find.

http://www.opera-guide.ch/opera.php?uilang=en&id=351#libretto

http://www.chandos.net/pdf/CHAN 9611.pdf


----------

